# Samba share including a local symlink [SOLVED]

## besfred

Hi everyone,

I run a samba 3.0.1 server for file serving in my home network. Thats because my brother doesnt want to switch to linux.   :Rolling Eyes: 

On one samba share (on the server filesystem) i use a symlink to pull in another hard drive. This worked quite nicely.

But since a while (a month or so) the symlink was reported as "link (broken)" in nautilus (i run gentoo ~x86 on both client and server box) and cd-ing into the directory the link points to doesnt work anymore.

Interesting thing is that win2k as client can follow the link correctly.

Has anyone experienced the same odd problem?

Ebuilds are uptodate in both client and server. I suspect an ebuild update on the client causes this problem. I just dont know which one.

Also downgraded samba from 3.0.1-r1 to 3.0.1 (on client and server) but this didnt help.

Any thoughts?Last edited by besfred on Wed Feb 18, 2004 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## besfred

another kernel (2.6.3-rc1-mm1) didnt help either.

any ideas?

----------

## kachaffeous

Have you tried:

ls -al linkname

in a terminal window?  It should show you where it is pointing to.  Then

you can verify it is pointing to the right location and that the location is there.

----------

## besfred

on the server, the link points to the correct direction.

and if i use win2k as client i can navigate to that linked-to directory with windoes explorer.

but with linux as client it doesnt work.

i am under the impression that my linux sees the symlink and thinks it points to a local directory instead of that one on the server.

/me goes verifying this assumption....

verified... i created a local directory with the same name as the one on the server and the mounted symlink points to the local one.  :Sad: ((

is this a bug in the smbfs kernel module? wrong symlink resolving ?

----------

## besfred

Upgrading to samba 3.0.2a on client and server. Lets see if this helps...

I am positive that its a client thing.

----------

## besfred

still no workie   :Crying or Very sad: 

is this a samba configuration issue? (shouldnt be since it works with windows clients)

what could be the problem? really the smbfs kernel module?

does the cifs kernel module work with samba3 ? maybe  i try that one...

hope somebody can help me

----------

## besfred

while discusing with two guys on IRC over at irc.xaraya.com about this topic, one of them chatted with some IBM samba devs he knew.

the simple solution is the little server option

"unix extensions", hidden in the section "Globals" -> "Protocols"

switching that to "off" and restarting smbd and nmbd everything worked again. Thanx to those who helped

----------

## starachna

Many thanks for the replie, i was having the same problem, am i gald i found this post  :Smile:  once again, many thanks

----------

## tscolari

QUESTION ABOUT SAMBA:

Im using samba here too, so i will post this in your post to dont have to do a new one, hope you dont mind  :Smile: 

I use samba and i see my father computer with runs windows and its shared directories. But i would like to know, how can i share directories with them?

i use gentoo here, i just make no idea of how making a directorie avaiable to them to read it...

can you help me?

----------

## decrease789

hi

I am having the same problem as well!!!

----------

## AB20501

Cheers,

That sorted it out for me too.

(put "unix extensions = No" in the [global] section of /etc/samba.smb.conf)

----------

## lothar

Hey, I had this problem as well, now it's working fine  :Very Happy:  Thanks  :Smile: 

Thought I'd just make it clear what to do (It's easier to find the solution when Code is used)

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[Global]

unix extensions = No

```

----------

